# Market closes at 2pm today!



## constable (5 April 2007)

Just in case you weren't aware ...i know i only just found out!!


----------



## Happy (5 April 2007)

E Trade under Easter Trading has blank page; they are so careless it is not funny.

I wander what is it on Monday? Day off or short trading?

Tuesday should be normal times, just keep forgetting.


----------



## marklar (5 April 2007)

Happy said:


> I wander what is it on Monday? Day off or short trading?




From NOLT:

_The Australian Stock Exchange (ASX) will close at 2pm AEST on Thursday 5 April 2007. Our office will also close at 4pm AEST on this day.

The ASX and our office will be closed on Good Friday (6 April 2007) and Easter Monday (9 April 2007).

Normal business hours for both the ASX and our office will resume from Tuesday 10 April 2007. _

m.


----------



## megla (5 April 2007)

In this global electronic world where businesses operate in a 24/7 climate, it amazes me that the market is only open during very restricted times and not running 24/7 like everything else.

It would be a lot more fun that way and would reflect the market at any particular time, not just 'trading times'.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 April 2007)

megla said:


> In this global electronic world where businesses operate in a 24/7 climate, it amazes me that the market is only open during very restricted times and not running 24/7 like everything else.
> 
> It would be a lot more fun that way and would reflect the market at any particular time, not just 'trading times'.




I enjoy sleeping thank you very much!


----------



## mmmmining (5 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I enjoy sleeping thank you very much!




Happy Easter, boys and girls! men and women!


----------



## Happy (5 April 2007)

Thanks for info, appreciate


----------



## greggy (5 April 2007)

Love trading, but will enjoy the break.  Happy Easter to All.  My 2 yo will be eagerly awaiting the Easter Bunny's arrival.  I'll be eating the carrot once again this year!!


----------



## Rafa (5 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I enjoy sleeping thank you very much!




Good call....

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Prospector (5 April 2007)

Yep, I must say I need days off to recharge, especially if it has been a hectic week.  I was expecting a sell off this afternoon, people not wanting to hold over the four days, with one day being US markets open.  Wonder if the early close will catch some out.

They shouldnt close early today though - even the shops are open to 9pm so why an early close?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 April 2007)

Prospector have you got a new look? (Your Avatar)

If so I'd say a large picture post is in order


----------



## Prospector (5 April 2007)

Yes Young Trader, just as some change their socks, I change my look....watch this space!


----------



## rub92me (5 April 2007)

Prospector said:


> Yes Young Trader, just as some change their socks, I change my look....watch this space!



Can't wait for the Easter Bunny outfit! :


----------



## Rafa (5 April 2007)

Wow... That is one HOT Prospector!:1luvu:


----------



## nomore4s (5 April 2007)

Prospector said:


> They shouldnt close early today though - even the shops are open to 9pm so why an early close?




Yeah, I agree, there's four days off so what do they need to close early for.


----------



## Prospector (5 April 2007)

Just for you fellas   

Enjoy.....


----------



## Rafa (5 April 2007)

You are such a tease


----------



## Gar (5 April 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Yeah, I agree, there's four days off so what do they need to close early for.




so we can have an extra long liquid lunch and not have to worry 

have a good easter you lot :alcohol:


----------

